# New from Ohio.



## Drewhop (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate to admit it but it has been about 12 years since I picked up a bow. Today I was helping my mother and father clear out some items from my uncles estate. My uncle used to spend hours teaching me the finer points of archery. Long bow, recurve and then to compound. He taught me everything I know.
When I was young I use to bow hunt I loved it and could not find enough time to spend in the woods. Then I moved to the big city fast forward to today. As I was clearing out some things my dad said he had picked up all of my uncles archery stuff and took it home. I get there and he has 7 bows. One of which was my bow when I was a teenager. A brown bear compound bow. 
My uncle had kept that bow for all those years perfectly maintained and still right on target. I spent several hours today with my brother shooting at targets.

Now I can feel the itch again. I am not sure I want to start hunting again but I want to spend some time target shooting. Fun and relaxing day.
I also got to play with some of his newer bows and I have to say. I have no idea how to use all these fancy gadgets on bows now. I was all over the place using the new stuff but I was extremely accurate with my old bow.
Sorry for the giant unorganized first post.

Hope to help out the community and learn a thing or two in the process.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Drewhop. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome back to archery. Have fun here on Archery Talk.


----------



## Drewhop (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I was also doing some random searches on the internet and found a post on here for a local Archery shop who does 3d archery shoots. I might have to check it out tonight.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to AT! This is a great place to learn. I started shooting just earlier this year. I have a buddy who helped out some, but most of my learning (especially about the technology) I learned right here on AT. I am now shooting my Axe 6 out to 70 yards and looking to move out to longer yardages just for fun. I have yet to whack a deer but I am hunting now and plan to post up when I get my first one. I agree that it's a ton of fun! And dangerously addictive. And potentially expensive... Be careful!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2009)

Drew where are ya in Ohio bud?


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## MuddyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

welcome fellow ohioan


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome back into Archery! Its a wonderful passion to have! Good luck!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## kellyj994 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!

What part of Ohio are you in?

Cheers! 

Tim


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

